# What's going on????



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Take a look at this. It's strange!  

http://www.lawnboy.com/productinfo/mowers/commercial/22243.html


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so they are going to better engines


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah, but that gas tank is fugly.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i would say so, don't know why not keep what briggs installs standard. man thats a fire hazard and laughing hazard waiting to happen


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

haha. I think that the f series duraforce was better. The 2 cycles were awsome! Is the briggs on there kind of like a briggs xm i/c? The craftsman I'm getting has a briggs lse i/c. It has all kinds of easy starting and easy this and that crap on it. LOL.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah looks it, but ugly gastank, yuck, would not want that.


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

The old 2 cycle had the black tanks that looked a lot better. But if it does the job and contractors are happy with them I guess they would be OK. Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ya got to think about the people if you could get that mower with a crappy tank or some other mower with a black tank that sucked more which would you get. crappy mower with a black tank. or a higher performance with that ugly pink thingy. in the end it realy dosent matter cause it all dose the same thing holds gass.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

pink








yuck


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its an ugly tank, i'd paint it black if i were anybody with a hate for pink.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

they made a good move with the briggs i/c instead of the honda.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha yes they did, but butt ugly gas tank, should've stuck with the briggs original


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

YARGGG!!! *grabs pitchfork* KILL THE PINK GASS TANKS!!!!! ANGRY MOB!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Iron head said:


> YARGGG!!! *grabs pitchfork* KILL THE PINK GASS TANKS!!!!! ANGRY MOB!!!!!


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol like an old frankinstine movie. now theres an Iron head for ya


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Iron head said:


> lol like an old frankinstine movie. now theres an Iron head for ya


 :lol::lol::lol: now thats just as funny


----------

